# Do you put potatoes in with roast chicken?



## legend_018 (Oct 23, 2010)

Do you put potatoes in with roast chicken?
I tried adding potatoes and carrots to the roasting pan. Figured it would be nice to have everything in one pot and not have to cook anything separately.

What a mess. the potatoes kept sticking to the bottom of the pan. Made it hard to make gravy at the end - although managed to and put it thru a stainer I had.

Did I do something wrong? I don't every remember hearing anyone say to me - make sure you don't forget to "fill in the blank".


----------



## taxlady (Oct 23, 2010)

legend_018 said:


> Do you put potatoes in with roast chicken?
> I tried adding potatoes and carrots to the roasting pan. Figured it would be nice to have everything in one pot and not have to cook anything separately.
> 
> What a mess. the potatoes kept sticking to the bottom of the pan. Made it hard to make gravy at the end - although managed to and put it thru a stainer I had.
> ...



I put potato wedges around any kind of roast. I put oil on them and sprinkle with herbs and/or spices. They don't usually stick.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 23, 2010)

I've done potatoes with chicken, no problem.  But, I put them in whole and I spray oil in the pan.


----------



## Kathleen (Oct 24, 2010)

I recently made a roasted chicken with potatoes where the potatoes welded to the bottom of the pan.  It was a glass baking dish so I wonder if that was what created the intensive sticking.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 24, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> I recently made a roasted chicken with potatoes where the potatoes welded to the bottom of the pan.  It was a glass baking dish so I wonder if that was what created the intensive sticking.



Hmmm, I always use glass roasting dishes. Mine don't usually stick, but once in a while they do.


----------



## PattY1 (Oct 24, 2010)

No, I prefer mashed.


----------



## letscook (Oct 24, 2010)

I alway put potatoes, carrots, some chopped celery, onion wedges or the lil onions - somtimes i add parnips, and turnips I have also added brussel sprout with good sucess. but I roast my chicken with chick broth  not alot a small can and if it drys out I add more dry just to keep the broth in the bottom and it always comes out golden brown and the veggies are great not soggy. 
One of my favorite dishes.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 24, 2010)

Having had to clean stuck on glass, I've learned to ALWAYS spray the pan, it saves on scrubbing.


----------



## Alix (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey legend, don't forget to...spray the pan! Sorry about that! I think that was a rather crucial step that got missed. If you are putting in potatoes or whatever around the chicken there has to be some oil or spray there or its hell on wheels to clean up.


----------



## PattY1 (Oct 24, 2010)

PattY1 said:


> No, I prefer mashed.



I came back to this thread to check on updates. My first thought was, hay, that sounds good. I will try this next time. But then I thought again. When I "COOK", I try to be as fat free as possible, so I don't want my veggies to be covered (although it sounds tasty!) in chicken fat. I save my gross fat injestion for the times I grab that quick Hot Dog.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 24, 2010)

One thing I learned in school was to take thick slices of potato (about 3/4") and enough to cover the bottom of the chicken/turkey.  we added a little olive oil to the bottom of the roaster, then the potato slices and put the bird on top.  we then tossed potatoes, carrots, onions, etc. in a little olive oil and herbs and set them around the roast.  These were the veggies to be eaten.  When all was done, everything was removed from the pan and the potato slices sopped up all the chicken fat.  The crunchy bottom was wonderful to eat and some of the upper flesh holding all the flavour was used in the gravy (it just dissolves).  I don't do it any other way any more.


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 24, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> One thing I learned in school was to take thick slices of potato (about 3/4") and enough to cover the bottom of the chicken/turkey.  we added a little olive oil to the bottom of the roaster, then the potato slices and put the bird on top.  we then tossed potatoes, carrots, onions, etc. in a little olive oil and herbs and set them around the roast.  These were the veggies to be eaten.  When all was done, everything was removed from the pan and the potato slices sopped up all the chicken fat.  The crunchy bottom was wonderful to eat and some of the upper flesh holding all the flavour was used in the gravy (it just dissolves).  I don't do it any other way any more.



That's a great idea LPB.  I'll try that next time instead on using celery ribs to keep the meat from sticking to the bottom.  I've been losing all that great flavor.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 25, 2010)

Have done it many times, many different ways, never had any problem, I bet it was a fluke(sp?). Try it agai.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 25, 2010)

For some reason, I have never tried it. It always just seemed so greasy to me. One of these days I will have to give it a try.

Barbara


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Oct 25, 2010)

Potatoes will happily sit beside any roast and brown well, but potatoes in with roast goose, brown and crispen up something divine.


----------



## Fabiabi (Oct 26, 2010)

Possibly you may need a bit more oil, I use olive oil on my dish and it does stick a bit but vegetable lumps in the gravy are quite tasty, and its less washing up!


----------



## Selkie (Oct 26, 2010)

For a beef or pork roast, potatoes are fine, but for chicken... I use a vertical wire rack for baked/roasted chicken. I like the way the interior is opened up for cooking all of the way through. I bake just the chicken by itself, with no vegetables. For those, I often roast them by themselves just before the chicken. I use a different time and temp. for those.


----------

